# Grand Rapids Area Racers



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Lets try and keep it positive......!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Do we have anything more than just a rumour to go by? I''m getting a little antsy for indoor season.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

WarpWind said:


> Do we have anything more than just a rumour to go by? I''m getting a little antsy for indoor season.


I could'nt tell you much about a rumour but I can tell you this. If Grand Rapids doesn't have an indoor track this season I'll be racking up the miles going to the Hub. Maybe we'll have to develope a ride share program?


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

When is the meeting?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Seems there might not be one now... We'll have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Wasup.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Thursday Night Racing*

Just a reminder. At our last drivers meeting a vote was passed to switch to thursday evenings at the end of the points race. Our first thursday race will start this week.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I am a pretty deticated r/c racer and I will always find a place to race.. I am willing to travel to race so what ever you guys decide is cool with me.. It would be very nice to have a track in grand rapids though.. I really like the people of grand rapids...


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Twitch, whats ur real name?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Bill......... Yes, it's more than a rumor. I was talking at length with one of the parties involved this morning and he confirmed that the gray goose is flying south , the rooster crow was heard, the turtle crossed the road, fuzzy wuzzy was a bear, humpty dumpty sat on a wall, :freak:
> 
> : man jeff hit the nail on the head when he said as the rc world turns. cant we just have a thread for rc talk and another for gossip i hate getting on here looking for rc talk and reading bull if i want soaps ill turn on the tv
> 
> ...


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Andy, is the paint you use fuel proof? I got a bit on the sun band and it took a bit of paint off.

Just wondering.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> Hey Andy, is the paint you use fuel proof? I got a bit on the sun band and it took a bit of paint off.
> 
> Just wondering.



sounds like its not but couldnt you get a can of white paint that is and back it? hope ya can :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Bottom line for me is I just want somewhere to race!!!!!!!!!!


Same here. And I want to be ABLE to race.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, sure thing jesse. Bill asked a question, and I answered it. Sorry you were offended by what you considered non rc talk. It won't happen again, you can be sure of that.


----------



## 9x2 (Oct 14, 2002)

J FAST said:


> John Warner said:
> 
> 
> > Bill......... Yes, it's more than a rumor. I was talking at length with one of the parties involved this morning and he confirmed that the gray goose is flying south , the rooster crow was heard, the turtle crossed the road, fuzzy wuzzy was a bear, humpty dumpty sat on a wall, :freak:
> ...


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Yep, sure thing jesse. Bill asked a question, and I answered it. Sorry you were offended by what you considered non rc talk. It won't happen again, you can be sure of that.



i wasnt directing it right at you i just used part of your post to make a funny on. but i read some other threads and it seems we have alot of gossip compared to other tracks and not much useful and fun freindly talk i wasnt trying to attack you sorry if ya took it that way


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

well on a rc related note i found an awsome way to clean bearings. i found an ultra sonic jewlery cleaner at walmart for ten bucks fill it with the cleaner and take one side of your bearing sheild off and suspend them in the cleaner for two minutes and all the crud just falls out it works awsome the bearing even slowly rotate while there soaking so it helps all the dirt particales to fall out. ask fred he spun my drive train its really smooth. :thumbsup: 

Jesse


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

S.Stew said:


> Hey Andy, is the paint you use fuel proof? I got a bit on the sun band and it took a bit of paint off.
> 
> Just wondering.


No, it's not, but I did coat the whole thing with Pactra Silver after I was done, so it should be.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

J FAST said:


> it seems we have alot of gossip compared to other tracks and not much useful and fun freindly talk


I totally agree, everyone has an instant messenger, or access to one, but it always seems like our thread gets turned into one.

And to end all of the rumors, when a place is found, or not, to race it will be posted. Until then we all need to forget about it b/c there is still at least a full month of outdoor racing ahead of us!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

J FAST said:


> well on a rc related note i found an awsome way to clean bearings. i found an ultra sonic jewlery cleaner at walmart for ten bucks fill it with the cleaner and take one side of your bearing sheild off and suspend them in the cleaner for two minutes and all the crud just falls out it works awsome the bearing even slowly rotate while there soaking so it helps all the dirt particales to fall out. ask fred he spun my drive train its really smooth. :thumbsup:
> 
> Jesse


Thats a pretty slick idea. No mess and your hands and work table should stay pretty clean.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Who wants to go run some laps tonight?


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey fred I would be all for that only one problem.. I'm in toledo.. Maybe I outa go run some laps over there with Josh Cyrul? I asked him if it was ok for me to practise on that track and he said as long as he's at the mall he'll unlock the gate.. Nice guy he is...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike, go for it and learn all you can from Josh.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah I even offered him my help with remodeling the room he has in the mall for the track this winter.. I'd be willing to work just to get the chance to hang out and learn from him...


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

knapster said:


> Mike, go for it and learn all you can from Josh.


... and then tell us!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

9x2 said:


> Thats what i was trying to say but i was banned for it.


Apparently you didn't choose your words carefully enough. Remember, this isn't RCPimp.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

kevinm said:


> ... and then tell us!


I'm sure you would like that wouldn't you kevin :jest:


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

hello, you guys wouldn't have any tips for mounting foam tires would you?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> well on a rc related note i found an awsome way to clean bearings. i found an ultra sonic jewlery cleaner at walmart for ten bucks fill it with the cleaner and take one side of your bearing sheild off and suspend them in the cleaner for two minutes and all the crud just falls out it works awsome the bearing even slowly rotate while there soaking so it helps all the dirt particales to fall out. ask fred he spun my drive train its really smooth. :thumbsup:
> 
> Jesse


Oh yeah its smooth. That is a good way of cleaning crud from your bearings.
Its probably not the answer for carpet fuzz but seems to work well for road crud.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

9x2 said:


> Thats what i was trying to say but i was banned for it.


 I saw your post before it was delete .And it was the way you said it and the WORD you used.Hankster just dont know ya like we do .We just get use to it from ya.:wave: See ya saturday.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

teamductape said:


> hello, you guys wouldn't have any tips for mounting foam tires would you?



That would have to be a big foam tire. Or else a small guy....Never mind that.


I suggest u put them on wheels, as wheels are the correct shape for rolling.


:thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Phat Dakota said:


> No, it's not, but I did coat the whole thing with Pactra Silver after I was done, so it should be.



Lol, i guess ill find out, wont i?


----------



## Nolan31 (Jul 7, 2003)

Post from Chad at WOOR: Just to give everyone the heads up I will be rearanging the track this week. I am changing alot of it so it should be different in most places.I am taking the oval (most of it) out an am going to incorperate a new section for the electric cars. Heck maybe I'll even put in a small Mini T track too... Lotsa changes going on at WOOR!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

twitch0606 said:


> hey is anyone gonna be at the track this week that could help me setup my tc3 sence i have no idea how to :thumbsup:


We'll be racing thursday evening and I'd be glad to help you set up your car.
Racing starts around 6:30.
Fred.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Fred call me if ya want to run some laps tonight i think i am going to go run some ill prob leave at 7:00 so call if ya want jesse :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

twitch0606 said:


> hey if i came out would u be willing to help me out with a setup and driving tips


Twitch, Jesse, I'll see you there at 7:00.


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

S.Stew said:


> That would have to be a big foam tire. Or else a small guy....Never mind that.
> 
> 
> I suggest u put them on wheels, as wheels are the correct shape for rolling.
> ...


well thanks for helping me get the tire on the wheel is there a certain type of glue that works best (i've tried CA. but i was just wondering if there was a better way)


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

twitch0606 said:


> hey mike are u gonna race your tc3 or your t4 this weekend, im buying a tc3 it will be my 1 sedan i will proply make a fool of my self this weekend at the track



Hey dave what's up man.. Nahh I'm not running my tc3 much anymore.. I either gota get a brushless or a Revolution.. anyway my nephew zach is getting into this hobby.. and has my old T4... so I'm playing cool uncle roll for a while and raceing with him.. So to answer yer question.. no just running the T4 this weekend!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

teamductape said:


> well thanks for helping me get the tire on the wheel is there a certain type of glue that works best (i've tried CA. but i was just wondering if there was a better way)


I've never tried mounting them myself, but I've been told the trick is to use an adhesive (not sure exactly what), let it dry, then soak the tire in laquer thinner and then slide the tire onto the rim.

Like I said, I've never tried it myself. Seems like too much work when you can just buy assembled ones already.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Blueskid said:


> Hey dave what's up man.. Nahh I'm not running my tc3 much anymore.. I either gota get a brushless or a Revolution.. anyway my nephew zach is getting into this hobby.. and has my old T4... so I'm playing cool uncle roll for a while and raceing with him.. So to answer yer question.. no just running the T4 this weekend!


Hmmm, maybe I'll have to bring out the truck saturday.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

ive heard that rubber cement or something like it. Trinity makes Kinwald "Da Bomb" tire glue. try that.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

twitch0606 said:


> come on i just bought a tc3 to race on road sence the nearest offroad track is in west olive and i dont have a car anymore because mine blew up on me, now everyone is running trucks



Lol yeah that's pretty much how it goes....


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

knapster said:


> Hmmm, maybe I'll have to bring out the truck saturday.



Heh I only got one thing to say about that....


Good.........


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok people, I would like to ask anyone that is involved in Grand Rapids area R/C, that has any of the following three Instant Msg programs, AIM, MSN, or Yahoo, to send me a PM telling me what your screen name is... If ya'll dont mind talking to me that is......


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

twitch0606 said:


> u suck man u should run your sedan tomarrow or saturday



Sorry man, I'll have to beat ya another day :thumbsup: I dont have a speedo for my sedan nor enough bat's to run both truck and sedan... But if you wana bring that truck out for a little whoopin I might be able to help ya there hehehe... :jest:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

twitch0606 said:


> thats the thing i dont have a truck i sold my t4 and bought a mf2 then found out the mf2 sucks so i sold that and used part of that to buy a tc3 so i have to save a few bucks before i can buy a ft t4 so i stuck racing sedans


Lol didn't like the MF2? why not? I hear it's a pretty sweet truck actaully... You'd never catch me drining one tho lol... I'll stick with the T4 :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

teamductape said:


> well thanks for helping me get the tire on the wheel is there a certain type of glue that works best (i've tried CA. but i was just wondering if there was a better way)


 Jason wish I could help but I have never mount faoms on the rims.I know Mr Clean has maybe he will chime in.So are going to be out this weekend to race?At riders or woor?Woor is changing the track layout to make it more Electric friendly.Did you ever get your brushless fix?Later Ed


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Mounting Foam tires on your wheels:

1. As S.Stew mentioned, get Trinity's "The Bomb Foam Insert Glue" part #TK3504. Contact Cement will work in a pinch, but it needs to be thinned down a little with some laquer thinner, about 1 part thinner to 4 parts glue at least.

2. Find some kind of plastic cup about the same diamter as your wheels. One can be cut down too if you need to. This works like a shoehorn since the foam is smaller than the wheel.

3. Using some kind of brush (Trinity's glue comes with an applicator brush) apply glue *evenly* to all of your wheels and allow to dry, but don't slop the glue on or it will cause one hell of an out of balance wheel.

Everything is easy, up until now! this is where it get's interesting.

4. Apply glue to inside of tire, but don't let it dry! Moving quickly, dip your cup you have or made in laquer thinner, slap it on top of the wheel, and jamb the tire down over the cup and onto the wheel. Then move the tire around on the wheel to even it out. This entire step has to be done in a matter of about 5-10 seconds from the time you get the tire glued. The laquer thinner coating the cup will delay the glue on the tire from setting as soon as it's set on the wheel and allow you a few seconds to position the tire on the wheel.

5. Repeat 3 more times.

6. True your tires to whatever size you want.

Hope that helps


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey I just might be able to make it out there tonight! A couple questions tho.. what time does this all go down on thursday night? and anyone else stop by with a truck? and if not would you let me and my nephew run for practice?


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Thursday Night Racing 8/19/04*

Well, we had a light turnout but that did not stop us from having fun. We ran the first race and nobody counted on the computer. I found the loop unhooked. We ran two more heats and a main. Then we ran one more extra race because we could. Everybody gave there batterys a workout tonight. I would like to thank everybody that did show up.


Chuck Lonergan [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
David Washburn [email protected]


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

twitch0606 said:


> thats the thing i dont have a truck i sold my t4 and bought a mf2 then found out the mf2 sucks so i sold that and used part of that to buy a tc3 so i have to save a few bucks before i can buy a ft t4 so i stuck racing sedans


Hey dude,

I am not dissing on anyone because I like the T4 like I like my MF2. I just preffer Losi. And besides when you had your MF2 you said you liked it better than the T4. Like you said your reason for going back to associated is because you know the T4 better and it is easier to get parts. And that is cool and understandable. :thumbsup: 

Just don't say the MF2 sucks because it is a good truck.

Dustin :dude:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

tonyw said:


> Well, we had a light turnout but that did not stop us from having fun. We ran the first race and nobody counted on the computer. I found the loop unhooked. We ran two more heats and a main. Then we ran one more extra race because we could. Everybody gave there batterys a workout tonight. I would like to thank everybody that did show up.


What about that track layout? It's to much fun.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

*WOOR Pricing Effective Immediately*​
_First class_ $15
_Second class _ $7
_Kids 16 and under _ $7 _with a paid adult racer_
_Practices are Tues & Thurs _ $5​
*Come out and join us!​*


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

hey ed i'll probably be out next weekend (gotta work this WE  )
and thanks to everybody for your advice


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Theres some great changes going on at WOOR for next sunday. Changes will include a cut off for the 10th scales, alot more technical track with more turns and more rhythm sections,* COME OUT AND ENJOY SOME GREAT RACING ACTION WILL US AT WOOR!!!!!!! *


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

knapster said:


> What about that track layout? It's to much fun.


I can't wait to see it! Did we finally get rid of the Roval? ( road course inside an oval) Having a sweeper onto and off of the straight is extremely dull.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

twitch0606 said:


> hey does anyone have a set of nitro shoe 40sho tires they could sell



Hey man I think rider's might have a set they can part with :thumbsup: :jest:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Phat Dakota said:


> I can't wait to see it! Did we finally get rid of the Roval? ( road course inside an oval) Having a sweeper onto and off of the straight is extremely dull.


Yeah the roval is gone, you'll actually have to slow down in a few spots.

Andrew wants to run his truck this saturday and is hoping for a good turn out. He's hoping that there will be someone there that might be able to keep up with him. Sounds like a challange to me....!

Let's make it a, 
*Smoke Andrew if you can race......!*​ 
Remember he's only 11 years old, talks and whistles a lot of smack.​It should be a lot of fun.​ 
$5.00 to enter​Free for spectators​*Come out and join us!*​

​



​ 





​*
*












​*
*


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

knapster said:


> Andrew wants to run his truck this saturday


Now I've got rethink running a truck this weekend...  Maybe somebody is trying to tell me something.....


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

WarpWind said:


> Now I've got rethink running a truck this weekend...  Maybe somebody is trying to tell me something.....


Rethink, what the heck for? Heck I may even run a truck this saturday.
Run your truck Bill, you know you want too.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Most likely I will be there with my MF2. But things may not go as planned.
Who knows we'll see how it goes. :thumbsup: 


Dustin K


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm going to race both the sedan and truck tomorrow.. I even got a brushless system to use for tomorrow! Look out fred! :jest:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

knapster said:


> Yeah the roval is gone, you'll actually have to slow down in a few spots.
> 
> Andrew wants to run his truck this saturday and is hoping for a good turn out. He's hoping that there will be someone there that might be able to keep up with him. Sounds like a challange to me....!
> 
> ...


Keep up with him? Heh... I dont think I'm gona have any problem with that.. Steve set me up with a killer Binary motor that he ran in cleveland.. I think it's gona be the other way around.. Unless he does what he does best.. Hack!!!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I was told the trucks are running stock motors.If this is so the binary is not a roar aproved stock motor i dont think.But then again I dont think anyone there will care.As we are all there just to have fun.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> I was told the trucks are running stock motors.If this is so the binary is not a roar aproved stock motor i dont think.But then again I dont think anyone there will care.As we are all there just to have fun.


And that my friend is true.. But that didn't stop about 80% of the people running them indoor last winter.. Nor has it stoped Roy from running one this summer.. So I think with this club.. It might just be ok.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> I was told the trucks are running stock motors.If this is so the binary is not a roar aproved stock motor i dont think.But then again I dont think anyone there will care.As we are all there just to have fun.


Go ahead and run your binary. It may not be legal but hey, you got to remember you might be racing people who sneak in a brushless system.

Besides your right,

We all want to just have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

This is why I havent been running my truck .Its should just be call run what ya have class then not stock .But I am having a blast just runing my sedan .So the truck will just stay parked untill RnL starts up ther indoor points races agian this fall.I suck more then normal when I try and run more then one class at a race anyway.The weather is looking GOOD for racing all weekend I cant wait!! Seeya in about 11hrs guys for some fun.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> This is why I havent been running my truck .Its should just be call run what ya have class then not stock .But I am having a blast just runing my sedan .So the truck will just stay parked untill RnL starts up ther indoor points races agian this fall.I suck more then normal when I try and run more then one class at a race anyway.The weather is looking GOOD for racing all weekend I cant wait!! Seeya in about 11hrs guys for some fun.



Ok just to inform you guys.. I have raced in the truck class at riders 4 times.. And all 4 times I won the a-main with a trinity Monster Horsepower STOCK motor.. you can even check the other fourm and see Mike Howe Truck stock 1st place.. I am only useing this motor tomorrow to help a friend out.. Dave needed a stock motor, cause all he has is a brushless... so I borrowed one, and let him use mine... I do not need that motor to kick andrew's butt! Motor's mean very little to me.. It's all about the driving...


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I hooked it up.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Blueskid said:


> I do not need that motor to kick andrew's butt! Motor's mean very little to me.. It's all about the driving...


Andrew says if that motor means very little to you don't run it. He has a very
old, I mean old one for you to use.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

If you REEEEALY want an old motor, I'll bring a 1991 Parma motor for you to run. Or some Reedys from 1993.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Heh I'd still kick andrew's butt with a standard 540 motor!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Does anybody have one of those Novak discharge trays? If so, how do they like it? Does Riders carry them in stock (Steven?)?)


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey guys,

To anyone who is interested in running the 2nd annual NORCAR Halloween Classic in Cleveland, OH this year, here is the entry form. 
http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.co...n%20Classic.doc

Thanks,
Jim Herrmann:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Just for you Fred!!!
LoL!!


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders On-Road Racing 8/21/04*

Man, what great weather we had today. We has 34 entrys today with a few people racing two classes. Twice the fun for only $5 more. The stock truck seems to be having some close racing and I think this class is going to grow more. 

Chuck Lonergan gave us a lesson on how to drive (Again). We have a new driver in the Powder Puff Class, Ginger Hutson. She did a really god job for her first time and she found out how fun racing RC really was. I bet Alp-Hed will be in the market for a truck, for her, soon.

Touring Mod Foam "B" Main
Mike Champ [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Ed Lamberson [email protected]
Mike Howe [email protected]
Charles Woltman [email protected]
Todd Cable - no time
Roy Dallier - no time

Touring Mod Foam "A" Main
Chuck Lonergan [email protected]
Jeff Cook [email protected]
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]

Touring Nitro Foam Main
Tim Brink [email protected]
Alp-hed [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]
Tom Heys [email protected]
Mark Monroe [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]
Jeff Houlman - no time
Dave Wolper - no time

Stock Truck
Mike Howe [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Bill Deruiter [email protected]
David Washburn [email protected]
Tom Van Dam [email protected]
Roy Dallier - no time
Zach Tyler - no time

Powder Puff
Myra Whitehead [email protected]
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]
Ginger Hutson [email protected]

Off to WOOR in the morning!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I know I had a lot of fun today.. I think running two classes is a lot of work now tho.. I wish I would of had better luck with my diff's in the TC3 today, I got to use a brushless for the day.. Oh btw, I'm in market for a brushless if anyone comes across a good deal.. The only complaint I had today was durring the main.. One person in perticular used some pretty foul lingo twards me cause I asked him to let Mike and I by, as we were fighting for first place, while we were coming around to lap him.. I really do not like that kind of attitude, specially when there are little kids running around.. I just hope this kind of thing does not happen again... 

Oh and... I KICKED YER BUTT ANDREW HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> Well I know I had a lot of fun today.. I think running two classes is a lot of work now tho.. I wish I would of had better luck with my diff's in the TC3 today, I got to use a brushless for the day.. Oh btw, I'm in market for a brushless if anyone comes across a good deal.. The only complaint I had today was durring the main.. One person in perticular used some pretty foul lingo twards me cause I asked him to let Mike and I by, as we were fighting for first place, while we were coming around to lap him.. I really do not like that kind of attitude, specially when there are little kids running around.. I just hope this kind of thing does not happen again...
> 
> Oh and... I KICKED YER BUTT ANDREW HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


I know how hard it is to run two classes too. Sometimes its all you can do to keep one car/truck going. But its sill a lot of fun.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Does anybody have one of those Novak discharge trays? If so, how do they like it? Does Riders carry them in stock (Steven?)?)


Havent seen any in there, and not heard anything about getting any. I think ur guess might be as good as mine if they will stock them.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Does anybody have one of those Novak discharge trays? If so, how do they like it? Does Riders carry them in stock (Steven?)?)


Chuck Lonergan was using one today. I did not ask him how its work but looking at his laps time, something working.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Musta been that discharge tray. Yeah, that was it!


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Musta been that discharge tray. Yeah, that was it!


A long time ago I told my wife I had to have a motor dyno to win races, so I got one. Maybe I need to tell her that I now need one of these discharge trays to win races.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well, if it was me, I'd tell her you need two of them.
That way you'd be twice as fast!! LoL!!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

tonyw said:


> A long time ago I told my wife I had to have a motor dyno to win races, so I got one. Maybe I need to tell her that I now need one of these discharge trays to win races.



I could understand a dyno if i was running oval or something.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I think it's just in the driving.. That guy just has perfact lines.. and he sticks to them throughout the whole race.. He is prolly the most consistant driver I have ever seen race.. Ahh I dunno Josh Cyrul was amazing and a half..


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I dunno..... Chuck has the new discharge tray, could give him an advantage.
Unless of course, Josh has one!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I saw one on his bench as a matter of fact.. All the fast guys are useing them John!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Blueskid said:


> I saw one on his bench as a matter of fact.. All the fast guys are using them John!


Dude, all the fast guy's were fast long before that tray came out.
Not to mention, the two gentlemen we're talking about are also
sponsored by Novak. So yes, you're correct. HeHe!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

See, this is how it works......
The fast guys that win big races and make a name for themselves
are sponsored by these large companies and given all this neat new
stuff to use, and when the average joe's like us see them using these
new inovations, we figure it must be something we have to have to
go fast like them! So, their sales increase!!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Ive got a discharge tray how come im not that fast? Oh yea it helps if you stay off the boards :freak:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter said:


> Ive got a discharge tray how come im not that fast? Oh yea it helps if you stay off the boards :freak:


Guess you didn't read ALL the directions that came with that tray did you???
:tongue: :devil:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah man.. Discharge tray step 1: LEARN HOW TO DRIVE BEFOR USEING THIS PRODUCT! IT'S NOT OUR FULT YOU'RE NOT FAST!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, I think that was it!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Blueskid said:


> Well I know I had a lot of fun today. I just hope this kind of thing does not happen again... I KICKED YER BUTT ANDREW HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


Andrew said if he'd only had one more chance to *HACK* you.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

knapster said:


> Andrew said if he'd only had one more chance to *HACK* you.



Haha like I said befor that would of been the only way he could beat me.. if it turned into a demolition derby.. Hey fred you know I gave him parts for his T4 throughout the day! Does that mean I go to you to collect? heheh


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Naw, just write it down in the sand, and when it rains that'll settle it.
Besides, he'd rather owe it to you than beat you out of it!


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Jesse, we missed you Sat.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

After talking to Roy and Andy saturday, it seems they will be running 19t rubber sedan. I'm just wondering, Tony, if I'll be allowed to run the class with my brushless motor on sportsmen mode? I just really do not want to go taking that thing out just for one class. Great motor, but abit of a hassle with all the wires...


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

WarpWind said:


> After talking to Roy and Andy saturday, it seems they will be running 19t rubber sedan. I'm just wondering, Tony, if I'll be allowed to run the class with my brushless motor on sportsmen mode? I just really do not want to go taking that thing out just for one class. Great motor, but abit of a hassle with all the wires...


A brushless motor can only be run in the mod class. But if everybody, in the 19T class, saids its OK then its OK by me.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

tonyw said:


> A brushless motor can only be run in the mod class. But if everybody, in the 19T class, saids its OK then its OK by me.


I don't have a problem with it, in sportsman mode it is restricted to basically a 19T motor. But a group of us are giving up on Mod. I've never been a fan of foam tires, b/c real cars don't use foam tires. And I only have 10 sets of rubber tires I planned on using this summer. And the most deciding factor is I refuse to spend a ton of money to buy new batteries just so I can finish a race under full power.

So far these are the people I know that are in favor of running 19T Rubber:
Myself, Roy, Denney, and Bill.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> yeah man.. Discharge tray step 1: LEARN HOW TO DRIVE BEFOR USEING THIS PRODUCT! IT'S NOT OUR FULT YOU'RE NOT FAST!!


You are right Mike. Same thing for a lot of other accessories too... Charger, motor, Speed Controler...

Anyway, to talk about the discharge tray. I used mine the day before (friday night) and discharge all of my packs. Then I charged them on saturday, and the 3300's packs that were used to peak at around 2700 to 2850 mAh, peaked at 3400 to 3500 mAh and my last one (almost new...) charged up to 4045 mAh! FYI, all of my other packs are about 2 years old...
So I guess the discharge tray is doing a good job...

Such a good job that I had so much power, my diffs couldn't handle it and got loose, very loose... (but not as loose as yours, Mike...hehehehe :freak: )

Mike


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

WarpWind said:


> After talking to Roy and Andy saturday, it seems they will be running 19t rubber sedan. I'm just wondering, Tony, if I'll be allowed to run the class with my brushless motor on sportsmen mode? I just really do not want to go taking that thing out just for one class. Great motor, but abit of a hassle with all the wires...


I've never tried running mine in limited mode, but I think you'll find that modes 1-4 (unlimited) will be faster than 19 turn, and modes 5-6 (limited) will be slower. Guess there's only one way to find out.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> You are right Mike. Same thing for a lot of other accessories too... Charger, motor, Speed Controler...
> 
> Anyway, to talk about the discharge tray. I used mine the day before (friday night) and discharge all of my packs. Then I charged them on saturday, and the 3300's packs that were used to peak at around 2700 to 2850 mAh, peaked at 3400 to 3500 mAh and my last one (almost new...) charged up to 4045 mAh! FYI, all of my other packs are about 2 years old...
> So I guess the discharge tray is doing a good job...
> ...



Haha very funny mike.. I guess my bat's are doin well too.. you saw how loose my diff got.. Those promatch packs are something else.. They have got to be my best investment so far.. Looks like I gota get a discharge tray next tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

WarpWind said:


> After talking to Roy and Andy saturday, it seems they will be running 19t rubber sedan. I'm just wondering, Tony, if I'll be allowed to run the class with my brushless motor on sportsmen mode? I just really do not want to go taking that thing out just for one class. Great motor, but abit of a hassle with all the wires...


I don't have a problem with it, in sportsman mode just as long as you use rubber tires . Its all in the tires any way.
:wave: :jest:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

J FAST said:


> well on a rc related note i found an awsome way to clean bearings. i found an ultra sonic jewlery cleaner at walmart for ten bucks fill it with the cleaner and take one side of your bearing sheild off and suspend them in the cleaner for two minutes and all the crud just falls out it works awsome the bearing even slowly rotate while there soaking so it helps all the dirt particales to fall out. ask fred he spun my drive train its really smooth. :thumbsup:
> 
> Jesse


What kind bearing cleaner do you put in it .


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey if anyone has a speed control, 19t motor, and rubber tires I could borrow I'd be more than happy to run in that class.. hahaha.. but I dont think that's gona happen


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

roy i just used the cleaner it came with ill prob use miniral spirits next time.

guys ill run the rubber tire 19 turn class count me in.

bill i also dont have any prob with you running the brushless i run my 19 turn in mod lol 

tony i missed racing this weekend too i was in traverse city for a wedding 

ill see ya guys soon :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Wouldn't mineral spirits affect the plastic?- assuming it plastic that is. If memory serves they sell refill's of the cleaning stuff.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

i dont think it will. It comes in a plastic container. lol! laqor thinner sure does :tongue:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I have used dish soap to clean my bearings inthe ultra sonic and then I but wd40 in the ultra sonic and let it run for about 15min then they are ready to go.I do this about every 4 to 5 weeks.I have yet to eat up a bearing in my sedan,truck or buggy.But the buggy is not that old. Some racer have said they use lighter fluid also:freak: They say it cleans and lubs them all at once.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

What time does racing start and end on thursday?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dustin said:


> What time does racing start and end on thursday?


Racing starts at 6:00 and is done around 9:00 at the very latest.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Meeerh.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S.Stew said:


> Some kind of free speech hating, Bush supporting fascist went on a crazed vandalism rampage and wrote "Chump" on my "Kerry-Edwards" sticker and ripped part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Its okay anyhow, plenty more where that came from.


And how is that RC related again?


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

knapster said:


> And how is that RC related again?


Maybe he will take out his frustration on the track and go postal on everyone!

Don't forget that this weekend is the return of 19T Rubber to the track, there are 4 of us that I know of going to be in there.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

knapster said:


> And how is that RC related again?



Just answering johns question.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Location: Workin the groove at the Neutral Zone.


I think it's time to change your "location", don't you?? :wave: 



> Location: Workin the groove for the Grand Rapids Area Racers.


Shouldn't it read like above instead??


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S.Stew said:


> Just answering johns question.


OK, just checking.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> I think it's time to change your "location", don't you?? :wave:


Thanks, I believe your right.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

You gotta make it "Moe-Betta", know what I mean!!!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Would like to say thank you Tony and Jesse for the help with a few parts tonight:thumbsup: I wasnt ready to race today at all.I hate last min ....rushing to get ready


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Thursday Onroad Racing 8/26/04*

We had a good turnout this afternoon. We did'nt even get wet! Chuck Lonergan showed everybody how it's done again. It's getting dark by the time we are done now which tells me there not much outdoor racing left. 
Here the results of todays racing.

Electric
Chuck Lonergan [email protected]
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Ed Lamberson [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
David Washburn [email protected]


Nitro
Alp-hed [email protected]
Steven Stewart [email protected]
Mark Monroe [email protected]
Pete G [email protected]
Eric Conroy no time


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> Would like to say thank you Tony and Jesse for the help with a few parts tonight:thumbsup: I wasnt ready to race today at all.I hate last min ....rushing to get ready


Your welcome Ed. I like to see everybody get to race. The more the merrier.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea it was fun! even though andrew sabotaged my car in the main


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

tonyw said:


> It's getting dark by the time we are done now which tells me there not much outdoor racing left.


Yep, outdoor racing usually wraps up the first weekend in October.
Then roll out the carpet.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i cant wait for indoor season to start


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone out there got a set of rubber tires I could use for a day this saturday?


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> Anyone out there got a set of rubber tires I could use for a day this saturday?


See me Saturday, I have a new set of takeoff 27 you can borrow.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Well I just checked the forecast for tommorrow, looks like an 80% of rain all day. I think I might have to see if I can get one of my boats up and running:freak:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey we dodged it thursday maybe we can saturday


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

it never rained last night....if it did it was after midnight. We dont race that late anyhow.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i know but according to the weather channel it was saposted to


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

S.Stew said:


> it never rained last night....if it did it was after midnight. We dont race that late anyhow.


Check the weather channel young grasshopper, they have it showing a 60% or better chance of thunderstorms from 7am to 9pm.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah.................................................................................................................Unfortunately I think it will rain. And if it doesn't storm the track won't exactly be dry. :dude:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

Well I guess I have to start cutting some of my rubber tires like 
Those Goodyear rain tires. And put a zip lock baggy around the electronics
The track drys fast so stick around if it does rain .
:freak:


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

I do have Orion Type B's, which they used in the european nat's a few years back when it poured, and the cars were only about .5/lap off of the dry weather pace! I need som Zip locks too!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

It looks like the bulk of rain has passed after looking at the nexrad radar loop.
Still could be a 60% chance of a pop-up shower though. We've raced under worse conditions. See everyone at the track.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

so we are still racing, how are we gonna dry the track


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

David Washburn said:


> so we are still racing, how are we gonna dry the track


We'll blow it off and let mother nature do her part.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Or you could hook up a mini jet dryer to your car or tuck a drive it around the track.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

so what are we gonna do about rain have everyone with a tent group togater for more shelter or what :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what time is eveyone getting out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

David Washburn said:


> so what are we gonna do about rain have everyone with a tent group togater for more shelter or what :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


That's easy, we all take shelter at *HOOTER'S!*


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

lets get ready to RUMBLE


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Well I never expected that good of a turn out on a day like today.
Jesse, Andrew mentioned something about going to the track on tuesday?
I'm down for that, ~word~.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

knapster said:


> Well I never expected that good of a turn out on a day like today.
> Jesse, Andrew mentioned something about going to the track on tuesday?
> I'm down for that, ~word~.



Yeah I'll be up there around five or six. See ya there. :wave:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

if i can make it i will be there


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Ok I'll see ya there. If anyone else wants to join us your more that welcome, it should be fun.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Onroad Racing 8/28/04*

I really did'nt think that we would get to race today. When I got there this morning the track had water standing on it and the weather forcast called for rain all day. But the rain held off and the RC racers came out to play. We ended up having 33 racers today, everybody had a great time and still got done by 6:00 pm.

Here the results!

Touring 19 T Rubber
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Bad Andy [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
David Washburn [email protected]
Kirt Dillon [email protected]

Touring Mod Foam
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Mike Champ [email protected]

Touring Nitro "B" Main
Jeff Houlman [email protected]
Mike Dombrowski [email protected]
Tyler Hoffmaster [email protected]
Ken Van Dam - no time
Brad Baker - no time

Touring Nitro "A" Main
Alp-hed [email protected]
Tom Heys [email protected]
Tim Brink [email protected]
Pete G [email protected]
Mark Monroe [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]

Stock Truck "B" Main
Dustin Koster [email protected]
Pat Vander Ploeg [email protected]
Andrew Riebs [email protected]
Carrie Van Dam [email protected]
Alex Riebs - no time

Stock Truck "A" Main
Mike Champ [email protected]
Mike Howe [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Chris Hoven [email protected]
Jason Veldkamp [email protected]
Tom Van Dam [email protected]


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

hey mike here's that address http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/ 
the body i have is the #168 short track stocker it looks like they make a wide version of it and a couple others


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

teamductape said:


> hey mike here's that address http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/
> the body i have is the #168 short track stocker it looks like they make a wide version of it and a couple others



Hey man thanks a lot for that.. You goin to that battle creek race?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

tonyw said:


> Stock Truck "B" Main
> Dustin Koster [email protected]
> Pat Vander Ploeg [email protected]
> Andrew Riebs [email protected]
> ...


Heck, with all this truck action I may have to bust mine out one more time.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

knapster said:


> Heck, with all this truck action I may have to bust mine out one more time.


I have to admit that running the truck was more fun than expected. My setup was good, and it is actually a lot of driving... Not as fun as stadium though, but really cool.

The mod sedans is great, and I was afraid that stock truck would be boring. But It looks like my stock truck was faster than my mod sedan, if you look at my times in the mains... lol  .
That is of course because I had to step out for about a minute in the sedans race to fix my brushes that got stuck after hitting Andrew (that was spinning on his roof right on my lane) when I was trying to stay ahead of you Fred...
Looks like you scared me or something and I was more watching in the back than in the front of my car... lol (Stupid rookie...:freak: I should know that I need to just do MY race and not look at what YOU are doing behind me... I guess I learned something at least...)

I'm off for a couple of weeks now, so I'll see you guys later...
HAVE FUN RACING :thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

tonyw said:


> IStock Truck "B" Main
> Dustin Koster [email protected]
> Pat Vander Ploeg [email protected]
> Andrew Riebs [email protected]
> ...


I see you guys had a great 10th scale truck turnout! After runnin with Marty and the gang at riders on Sat you Guys and Gals should put on a pair of dirt tires and join Marty again and the gang out at WOOR on Sunday the new track layout is much more electric truck freindly!!!!!!!!!* Hope to see some of you soon!!!!!!!!!! * :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Rc10 Tc4*

Have you checked out the new RC10 TC4? I like it.
All new supension components.
A new design 6061 T6 blue anodized aluminun dive shaft.
3 bolt hub with 6 mounting positions to fit most any spur.
The shock towers have also been redesigned for greater strength, 
four upper shock mounting hole options.
The chassie has been design with the batteries moved closer to the centerline.
New steering rack.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Got a link to any pics?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Team Associated RC10 TC4 Touring Car* 









Team Associated’s revolutionary TC3 set the benchmark for touring car performance and quickly became the choice of winning racers all over the world. The TC3’s race-proven shaft-drive design captured many national and international championships in the past few years, and has spawned numerous imitations. Now the Team is proud to introduce the next generation RC10TC4 Touring Car… the refinement of the proven TC3 racing platform, optimized with more precise tuning features, better balance, and greater durability.










The TC4’s chassis has been designed with the batteries moved closer to the centerline of the car… a favorite TC3 modification of many Factory Team drivers. This “mass centralization” allows quicker directional transitions, and the narrower chassis provides more side-to-side roll clearance.

The inline motor mounting system features an all-new machined aluminum motor mount which not only provides greater motor stability, but also functions as an integral heatsink to draw heat away from today’s hotter modified motors. An optional “Factory Team” TC4 chassis forced air duct system will be offered to provide even greater airflow to the motor.










Up front, the TC4 features the double-decked impact-resistant plastic and lightweight foam bumper system adopted from the Nitro TC3. The shock towers have also been redesigned for greater strength, and now have four upper shock mounting hole options. The rear body mounts have also been relocated outward on the shock tower to give wider support to the body.

The drivetrain of the TC4 has received many refinements, including a new design 6061 T6 blue anodized aluminum drive shaft that fits in stronger, beefed-up composite drive cups. The included genuine Kimbrough 72-tooth spur gear mounts on a more secure, 3-bolt hub with 6 mounting positions to fit most any spur gear. The blue aluminum MIP CVD’s have also been upgraded from the previous-generation TC3, and are now thicker and 3 times stronger for maximum resistance to bending. The molded composite wheel hex drives now feature a “star drive” shape which allows more exact manufacturing tolerances, and a more precise fit with most standard touring car wheels. The TC4 comes standard with blue anodized aluminum threaded shock bodies, a feature previously included only on the Factory Team level kits.










The TC4’s all-new suspension components spent many months of development in Area 51, resulting in major improvements in adjustability, precision, and strength. The inner arm hinge pins are now larger-diameter, 40% stronger, and are captured in the arm mounts by pivot balls to provide consistently free, non-binding movement. This floating hinge pin system allowed us to develop an all-new anti-dive, anti-squat suspension adjustment shim system front and rear. The wheelbase is now adjustable .090” at the inboard suspension hinge pins, providing, total of .180 adjustment. Both the front and rear suspension links feature vertical ballstud adjustment for making precise changes in your chassis’roll-center.

The steering system has also been optimized, and now features a new dual-bellcrank/rack configuration similar to the Nitro TC3. This ball-bearing supported system is less susceptible to capturing track debris that could bind up the rack’s movement, and also features an integral spring-loaded servo saver and ackerman adjustments using the optional ballstud spacers.










Of course, the TC4 will be supported by a full line of “Factory Team” performance parts, including blue titanium turnbuckles, optional radial heatsinks, a forced air-duct system, and the entire range of graphite chassis components.

#30100 Team Associated RC10TC4 Team Kit
Suggested retail price:$369.99
Projected Availability: September 2004


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Glad i waited to buy an indoor car.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> Glad i waited to buy an indoor car.


Well, "Suggested retail price:$369.99".
And I heard some people earlier in the season saying 8th scale was expansive... Hmmm. Add good electronic to that and a set of batteries, and you are already way more expansive than OFNA RTR kits... Anyway, that's another story...

I'll guess I will still race all my "3's" this winter (T3 and TC3).
But it sure looks like a great car !

So Roy, did you get one yet on order ? hehehe, jk

Mike


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Also, I have 2 little videos from a week ago : 
http://f2.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/[email protected]/lst?.dir=/GLRC&.view=l

Mp4 movies can be seen with quicktime.

Mike


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

Blueskid said:


> Hey man thanks a lot for that.. You goin to that battle creek race?


no problem, i don't think i'll make it to the BC race unless plans change good luck!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

knapster said:


> Have you checked out the new RC10 TC4? I like it.
> All new supension components.
> A new design 6061 T6 blue anodized aluminun dive shaft.
> 3 bolt hub with 6 mounting positions to fit most any spur.
> ...



Yeah that is so not cool.. I just bought a brand new Factory Team TC3!!! and now they go and do that crap to me.. Hmm.. I just ... yeah..


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

That looks sweet they upgraded some of the problem areas. I wonder if some of the changes will be available as upgrades for the TC3 I would like to upgrade the steering to the new bellcrank style :thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Mike Champ said:


> Well, "Suggested retail price:$369.99".
> And I heard some people earlier in the season saying 8th scale was expansive... Hmmm. Add good electronic to that and a set of batteries, and you are already way more expansive than OFNA RTR kits... Anyway, that's another story...


Just to compare:
#3035TC3 Factory Team Kit (no body) Retail-$499.95 Street Price-$279.99
#3040 RTR TC3 Retail-$399.00 Street Price-$219.99


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Interesting.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

As for the club meeting............

At the moment we're shooting for 7:00PM Friday,
September 10th at Russ's on 28th street.

I will confirm this later this week.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Cooter said:


> That looks sweet they upgraded some of the problem areas. I wonder if some of the changes will be available as upgrades for the TC3 I would like to upgrade the steering to the new bellcrank style :thumbsup:



Ive seen the rack mod done before. Get you're dremel out.



Ill see you there John. I love their Chicken and rice soup. Yum. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Question,
If your membership expired like in 2002 does one still get to eat for free?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I thought it was funny......!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> As for the club meeting............
> 
> At the moment we're shooting for 7:00PM Friday,
> September 10th at Russ's on 28th street.
> ...


Sweet we will be there!!! 2750 28TH SE or 2340 28TH SW?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Steven, 

I have an application for you to fill out. Stop by tomorrow if you can.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

John Warner said:


> As for the club meeting............
> 
> At the moment we're shooting for 7:00PM Friday,
> September 10th at Russ's on 28th street.
> ...



Oh that is no good for me I have a gig down in Kalmazoo at Francois' that night.. And we gota get there to set up equip around 7pm.. Man this has been a pretty disapointing day for me.. First the TC4 now I can't make the meeting..


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

knapster said:


> Steven,
> 
> I have an application for you to fill out. Stop by tomorrow if you can.


Herm?


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah just to let all you people know I'm a very busy guy that weeknd...

First we have a gig on friday night at Francois'.. Then Saturday 11th, we are playing at Kentwood Celebration starting at 4pm to 5pm.. Then racing over to Celebration on the Grand to start at 5:45pm ro 6:45pm.. Then gota rush down to Kalmazoo again to play at Francois' to start at 9pm... Then for sunday, I just joined a bowling leauge with my mom.. We start that around 4pm.. and as soon as I get done with that I gota rush down to toledo for work monday morning.. I better start sleeping now..


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike you'll end up with the blues after all that.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

har har, good one fred. 8^)

what application do you speak of?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter said:


> Sweet we will be there!!! 2750 28TH SE or 2340 28TH SW?


*2750 28th SE (it's east of Rider's on the south side of 28th)*


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hankster said:


> Just to compare:
> #3035TC3 Factory Team Kit (no body) Retail-$499.95 Street Price-$279.99
> #3040 RTR TC3 Retail-$399.00 Street Price-$219.99


I think it will be somewhere around the current FT kit price.
We'll have to see.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Jesse. we'll be at the track early.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

knapster said:


> Jesse. we'll be at the track early.


How early?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

About 2:00, I want to work with Andrew on his passing skills this afternoon.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey John,

This probebly sounds stupid, but are we just meeting their to talk or to talk over dinner.  

-Dustin


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey Fred show this to Andrew

Christer Andersson Wins Finnish TC Championship
Eight races, hundreds of competitors, one champion! Christer Andersson (age 12) captured the 2004 Finnish Touring Car Championship driving his LRP-powered Team Associated TC3.
The Finnish championship is divided in to an indoor and an outdoor series. Each series consists of four races with the best three counting towards the overall Championship. Christer dominated the indoor series scoring three wins and in dramatic fashion won the outdoor series, and the overall Championship, by TQ'ing and winning the final outdoor event in Laukaa. Congratulations go out from the Team to Christer and all the others who helped him achieve this historic Championship!

<aoladp://MA9297398-0001/Untitled01>


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

knapster said:


> About 2:00, I want to work with Andrew on his passing skills this afternoon.



Good then maybe he wont just drive through us! :thumbsup: heheheehehe


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

He's a Potbellied, balding, middle-aged, dimwitted has-been.....

and the camouflaged face in the window is who???????? LoL!!!

Waaaaaaay too funny!!!!!!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmm that kinda sounds like ROY!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!






JK....


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Naw, it's not Roy. But this person knows what I'm talking about!

It's more of a little joke than anything.
Kinda got something to do with the "application". LoL!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Anybody heard from Jeff Brown??


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*JT HOBBY OFF ROAD RACING

SEPT 4TH TROPHY RACE

~ 1/10 SCALE ELECTRIC ~
~ 1/10 SCALE GAS TRUCK ~
~ SMALL BLOCK T-MAXX CLASS ~
~ 1/8 SCALE MONSTER TRUCK ~
~ 1/8 SCALE BUGGIES ~

** BEGINNERS WELCOMED **

RACING STARTS AT 12:30
COST $10.00 A CLASS

JT HOBBY
825 GOLDEN AVE 
BATTLE CREEK MI 49015
269-965-0116 QUESTIONS

AMB scoring using the newest version of Autoscore!
Personal transponders welcomed!*​


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I put on a set of Calandra Track Magnet Foam Tires and I'll have to say they hook up well on asphalt. 35mm rear and 28mm fronts, big meats.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

knapster said:


> I put on a set of Calandra Track Magnet Foam Tires and I'll have to say they hook up well on asphalt. 35mm rear and 28mm fronts, big meats.



yeah they did look good! did you find out what that funny noise was ? i cant wait for tomarrow my car felt pertty fast with the rubber tire 19 turn set up so im going to just run that tomarrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yeah, that noise was a chewed up pinion gear. I took a V shaped file to it and cleaned off the burr's. Its not whisper quit but it will do for out door racing.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Just watched the weather on the local news and its going to be a nice day tomorrow.
I hope we have a good turn-out. I think I'll be getting to the track early.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Just watched the weather on the local news and its coing to be a nice day tomorrow.
> I hope we have a good turn-out. I think I'll be getting to the track early.


Good thing we're NOT in Florida don't ya think?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yeah, a 1000 miles wide.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

No doubt. This new hurricane was packing 160mph winds last night which made it a catagory 5 storm. Today they say it has 140mph winds. Guess that's something good?

All I can say is I'm glad I'm here and not there!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

For this years carpet season, I was thinking of keeping a running tally of weekly race winners (both mains AND heats) in on-road and stadium. At the end of the season we can see who won the most races all total and give something to the 1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners in each class respectively. Giving away a free pass to next seasons racing for the top dog would be something worth thinking about. 2nd and 3d???

Any thoughts????


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

ric-o'-shea said:


> Hey Fred show this to Andrew
> Christer Andersson Wins Finnish TC Championship
> Eight races, hundreds of competitors, one champion! Christer Andersson (age 12) captured the 2004 Finnish Touring Car Championship driving his LRP-powered Team Associated TC3.
> The Finnish championship is divided in to an indoor and an outdoor series. Each series consists of four races with the best three counting towards the overall Championship. Christer dominated the indoor series scoring three wins and in dramatic fashion won the outdoor series, and the overall Championship, by TQ'ing and winning the final outdoor event in Laukaa. Congratulations go out from the Team to Christer and all the others who helped him achieve this historic Championship!


Roy, Andrew thought that was cool that a 12yr old could be that good.
Andrew and I spent a couple of evenings a the track working on his passing skills. I hope it helps, the worst that happend was some rubbing here and there. Thats OK if you ask me, after all rubbing is racing.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

knapster said:


> Roy, Andrew thought that was cool that a 12yr old could be that good.
> Andrew and I spent a couple of evenings a the track working on his passing skills. I hope it helps, the worst that happend was some rubbing here and there. Thats OK if you ask me, after all rubbing is racing.


Yeah isn't that what R & R stands for? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> Yeah isn't that what R & R stands for? :thumbsup:


Hey Mike maybe you should go and practice passing with your truck after all the hacking you did with it. Or maybe you should just join hackers are us. {R & R}
:jest:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

ric-o'-shea said:


> Hey Mike maybe you should go and practice passing with your truck after all the hacking you did with it. Or maybe you should just join hackers are us. {R & R}




For me that sounded a little bit to cold hearted, hopfully he finds it as funny as u thought it was!!!!


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders On-Road Thursday Races 9/2/04*

Where did everybody go? Light turnout tonight but the ones that showed had fun anyway. We even got in an extra race after the mains. We had a couple of new drivers today and they had a good time and we hope they will come back.

Electric
Chuck Lonergan [email protected]
Jesse Hulman [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Jay Carlson - no time

Nitro 
Pete G. [email protected]
Mike Hepp [email protected]


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Man that was fun we managed to get a little train action going on too.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> For me that sounded a little bit to cold hearted, hopfully he finds it as funny as u thought it was!!!!



Haha it's nice to know someone's got my back.. Thanks David!!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

tonyw said:


> Where did everybody go? Light turnout tonight but the ones that showed had fun anyway. We even got in an extra race after the mains. We had a couple of new drivers today and they had a good time and we hope they will come back.
> 
> Electric
> *Chuck Lonergan* [email protected]
> ...


Wow Chuck only had 1 extra lap on the pack? what's the deal?


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

ric-o'-shea said:


> Hey Mike maybe you should go and practice passing with your truck after all the hacking you did with it. Or maybe you should just join hackers are us. {R & R}
> :jest:


Sorry Roy, I tryed to join.. but you had to have at least as many lifetime hacks as their leader get's in one race day.. And that my friend would be you! No chance of that here!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Wow Chuck only had 1 extra lap on the pack? what's the deal?



He was driving blind folded LOL :lol: 

i was even running a 19 turn with rubber tires :freak: that reedy 19 turn sure is gooood :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> Sorry Roy, I tryed to join.. but you had to have at least as many lifetime hacks as their leader get's in one race day.. And that my friend would be you! No chance of that here!!!! :thumbsup:



all i have to say is "ouch" pay back is a (oops)
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

here i figured that i would post this here incase there is anyone who hasnt already seen it!!!!

http://www.funnyjunk.com/pages/world.htm :thumbsup: :jest: :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> He was driving blind folded LOL :lol:


Chuch Lonergan said he was going to try and make it down for Saturday racing so it should be a good show and lots of fun.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

for the nitro racer this would be sweet to have going down the back straight for the win

http://www.jagrc.com/jaggas/

or just to keep up with apl head


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

David Washburn said:


> for the nitro racer this would be sweet to have going down the back straight for the win.
> Or just to keep up with apl head


Yeah, Apl needs it just to keep up with the electric cars, Lol.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea hahahahahahahahaha if are batts could last 15 min maybe we could race the main with them


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

knapster said:


> Chuch Lonergan said he was going to try and make it down for Saturday racing so it should be a good show and lots of fun.



Bummer I always enjoy talking to that guy.. He's pretty cool.. But i'll be in BC tomorrow.. Wish me luck!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Bummer for us Mike because we always enjoy talking to you, good luck in battle creek.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

hey fred i think i might go up to the track for a few packs later on if you want to come up :freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thats cool Jesse, let me know what time. I tweaked the track just a bit to give us a little more useable track space.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

knapster said:


> Thats cool Jesse, let me know what time. I tweaked the track just a bit to give us a little more useable track space.



that sounds sweet fred ill be up there around 5 or 530 i want to mess around with a spool for the front and see if i like it or might dial it in for foams not sure dont forget the generator ill pitch in for gas see ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

OK, see you then. If anyone else wants to join us that would be great, the more the merrier. When the sun goes down what a blast that is.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

knapster said:


> Bummer for us Mike because we always enjoy talking to you, good luck in battle creek.


Wow thank you very much fred! I really need it to hehe! The dirt and jumps might be a bit different than what I'm used to eh? :thumbsup: I'll get them in the in field tho hahaha


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah, Good Luck Mike !!! And Have fun...:dude:  

CU next Week guys,
Mike
:wave:


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders On-Road Racing 9/4/04*

I think today was the hottest day of the year. There was some real good racing today. Chuck Lonergan joined us today and showed us the fastest way around the track again. The 19 Turn Rubber class is starting to have a good turnout. 
Here today results.

19T Rubber
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Kirt Dillon [email protected]
Eric Enz [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Bad Andy - no time

Electric Mod
Chuck Lonergan [email protected]
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Jeff Cook [email protected]

Nitro
Tim Brink [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]
Pete G - no time
Mike Dombrowski - no time
Tyler Hoffmaster - no time
Jeff Houlman - no time

Stock Truck
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Jeremy Eason [email protected]
Eric Enz [email protected]
Kevin Jackson Jr - no time

Powder Puff
Tonya Eason [email protected]
Myra Whitehead [email protected]
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*New Indoor Carpet Track*

We made the announcement today of the new Indoor Carpet track opening this October. I am working on the details and will have more info soon.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Can we assume it's safe to guess it'll be off of Chicago Drive, on 18th street?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Can we assume it's safe to guess it'll be off of Chicago Drive, on 18th street?


yep! That would be correct


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank god! I was dying to know where it was!   :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dang that is far away isnt that in hudsonville


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I had fun today, Sorry I couldn't give Tim B more competition. My front wheel bearing left me about 3 minutes into the race.

Jesse thanks for the help on the front sway bar.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> Dang that is far away isnt that in hudsonville


Grandville.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

We're (GLRC) still planning on locating in the same area we've been in for the past several years. (Grand Rapids) Close to the hobby shops, and we're also working with a parts supplier somewhat like we've had in the past. Nothing is confirmed as of yet, but it is in the works.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hopefully we can get someone that carries associated AND losi parts. :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dustin said:


> Hopefully we can get someone that carries associated AND losi parts. :jest:


You can bank on it!!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Sweet. :dude:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

New Ozite carpet prices are down as of my conversion with Frank Calandra earlier this week. It's looking like we might be able to pull off getting a few rolls!! Donations anyone????


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

HEY FRED CHECK YOUR PM'S


----------



## 9x2 (Oct 14, 2002)

David Washburn said:


> Dang that is far away isnt that in hudsonville


IT's in Jenison and it's only about 15 min from were we race know. :freak:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Is that the place with 40 some stairs that we hafta climb to get to where we race?!?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

All I know is I will be racing with GLRC As long as they have a track.If they dont then I will race with Tony and Marty.Now if one was to run one day and the other the next day I would do both :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

John,
You told me that you was not going to have a track this winter. You also said we needed figure out how to go indoors this winter. Make up your mind.

Marty


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

man but i hope they find some where closer to race, or any one got a car for sale


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah,

It sucks for me and David Washburn because the Bev Co. building was like 2 seconds from our houses.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Top 5 at the gas sedan nats
1 Mike Swauger
2 Barry Baker
3 HARA
4 Josh Cyrul
5 Mike Blackstock


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

tonyw said:


> John,
> You told me that you was not going to have a track this winter. You also said we needed figure out how to go indoors this winter. Make up your mind.
> 
> Marty


Marty,

You might want to re-think who we talked about during our last conversation. Hopefully that will refresh your memory. We didn't discuss whether or not GLRC would be reopening. Either way, give me a call on the Nextime Sunday afternoon (tomorrow). This isn't the place, right?.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> Top 5 at the gas sedan nats
> 1 Mike Swauger
> 2 Barry Baker
> 3 HARA
> ...


Hey Jesse......
Where can we find that site at? Also, any idea where Apple and Steven qualifiyed??


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

hmmmmm alot of not signed in veiwers  :lol:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Jesse......
Where can we find that site at? Also, any idea where Apple and Steven qualifiyed??


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Hey Jesse......
> Where can we find that site at? Also, any idea where Apple and Steven qualifiyed??



I'm not sure about them they only posted the a main nitro i guess there isnt nearby computer access so it just from people that relayed it to others. I found it on the rctech.net forum under nitro talk


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

hey john hopefully steven didnt sleep in and miss his heats!!! LMAO :tongue:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

the new hot item is the Mugen pipe every one is after one even HARA bought one from Larry's performance


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> hey john hopefully steven didnt sleep in and miss his heats!!! LMAO :tongue:


Yeah, no doubt!!! Waaaaay too funny. Wonder if he'll do it again this year??
Are you planning on going to the champs again this year?? (I already have my room reservations in)


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Yeah, no doubt!!! Waaaaay too funny. Wonder if he'll do it again this year??
> Are you planning on going to the champs again this year?? (I already have my room reservations in)


Heck yeah I'm going!! That's one race I wouldn't want to miss. Quick question how many days left? LOL :lol:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

About 72. Lol


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey John,

Is racing for GLRC still going to cost $15.00? I personally think it should be cheaper. I make twenty bucks a week doing things around the house and that pays for racing but MAN.... the expence ads up. I mean think about it:

*Riders racing:$5.00
*West olive:$10.00?
*Battle Creek tropy race:$10.00

I know that there are other factors to consider. But it is just an opinion.

What do you think?

-Dustin :dude:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Dustin said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Is racing for GLRC still going to cost $15.00? I personally think it should be cheaper. I make twenty bucks a week doing things around the house and that pays for racing but MAN.... the expence ads up. I mean think about it:
> 
> ...



West olive is $15 and keep in mind these places you quote prices from have no overhead, no rent, last years building was $3000 a month take an average entry fee after club discount of lets say $14 thats 214 racers a month or 54 entries a week so unless you can find a building for just about free you are going to need to price accordingly!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

True.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Dustin said:


> Hopefully we can get someone that carries associated AND Losi parts. :jest:


I've had no problems getting losi parts from Rider's 
:freak:


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Cooter said:


> Is that the place with 40 some stairs that we hafta climb to get to where we race?!?


Yes, it is, but there is an elevator for those not capable of climbing stairs, like Dave Waltion, Scotty or others with a lot of stuff.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Cooter said:


> West olive is $15 and keep in mind these places you quote prices from have no overhead, no rent, last years building was $3000 a month take an average entry fee after club discount of lets say $14 thats 214 racers a month or 54 entries a week so unless you can find a building for just about free you are going to need to price accordingly!


Well let's not worry about the numbers here. I've always wondered why that $3000 / month was the magic number for rent. I hate to sound like a poophead with my last few posts but this whole thing is getting way out of hand here. Bottom line is that there is going to be racing in the Grand Rapids area. Period, End of Story! I'm not making any speculations, pointing fingers. But I am getting really upset that everyone is ranting and complaining about a building having stairs, or being more than 20 seconds from where they live or needing X amount of racers per week to make ends meet. You guys should be lucky that there are people out willing to put forth their hard work and time and money to make sure that there is a place to race here in GR. You guys should feel good, look at all the guys from the Holland area that race stadium. They've never had a track 20 seconds, or 20 minutes from where they live and they still show up in hordes to run stadium every saturday night no matter what the weather. I'll be at this meeting at Russ' this Friday, and I'm going to say a lot of things that are going to upset some people but that's my buisness. I've been doing this for the better part of 15 years now, and have been involved in the running of not only GR clubs, but two clubs in other states since I was 15 years old. Everyone needs to be thankful of what myself, Marty, Tony, John, and everyone else has done for us in the past 4 years since I've moved up here. And with that, I'm done. Merry Christmas, Happy Hanakkah, Happy Kwanzaa, and Happy New Year,!

This makes me so mad I'm going to quit drinking.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

What about Thanksgiving??? LoL!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Phat Dakota said:


> I've had no problems getting losi parts from Rider's
> :freak:


Well you must not have a MF2, because Riders already said that they will not be carrying much spare parts for them unless special ordered. :freak: :freak:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> As for the club meeting............
> 
> At the moment we're shooting for 7:00PM Friday,
> September 10th at Russ's on 28th street.
> ...


Is this forsure?

Thanks,


-Dustin :dude:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

As you know, the $3,000.00 monthly figure is the most that we've ever been able to afford to pay is. (last year, it was beyond what we took in because of the decline in onroad and the non-exsitance of oval) Most warehouse buildings in the 10,000 to 12,000 square foot range normally lease/rent for an average of $5,000.00 to $7,000.00 per month or more in the Grand Rapids area. Since we are a 501C-3 NonProfit corporation, they can use us as a tax deduction and in turn give us a "deal" on a 7 month short term month to month lease. And again, that's a warehouse type of building. Strip malls or "front line" buildings with good traffic flow and exposure can cost upwards to $10,000.00 to $15,000.00 per month!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

This year, we're not planning on having two seperate tracks as in the past from what my thoughts are. Having only one track will allow us to secure a smaller building in the $1,500.00 to $2,500.00 price range. A 7,000 to 8,000 facility will suffice just fine.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Is your nevertell working?


Let me go and check it........... it's in the garage and normally doesn't have a signal there.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

oops!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I'm a hard core racer, and I personaly will travle any where to race.. Driving a couple hours even is no big deal to me.. So what ever you guys decide, you can count on me to be racing somewhere.. Just remember one thing, this is spossed to be fun guys.. It's a hobby not a soap oppera! sheelsh!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah,

As long as there is a track I will be happy. But I am going crazy waiting for mid October! :roll: :roll: :roll: 

-Dustin


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

same with me as long as i can get a ride or find a car to buy


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I think everyone needs to go run a few laps tomorrow, yeah thats it.......!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

HARA WINS the gas nats!!! As if he wasnt going to. That dude is the best rc driver just goes to show it doesnt matter what car you have if you can set it up and are one hell of a driver he took that big fat pig of a hpi r40 and put it to the top good job HARA you are the MAN. 

fred ill be down for some laps tomarrow!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Dustin said:


> Well you must not have a MF2, because Riders already said that they will not be carrying much spare parts for them unless special ordered. :freak: :freak:


No, I sure don't, but I did place a $200+ order for my XXX-S and Denney has also and have gotten all my parts within a week.

Just because they don't have it in stock doesn't mean they won't order it for you.

There are a few guys with X-Ray cars that have no on site spare parts that have no problems getting what they need. Just place an order, OR you can go direct with Horizon or Stormer Hobbies and pay more and pay shipping and sit and wait for your parts. It's up to you.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Or......... you could try and get parts for a Tamiya EVO3!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Phat Dakota said:


> No, I sure don't, but I did place a $200+ order for my XXX-S and Denney has also and have gotten all my parts within a week.
> 
> Just because they don't have it in stock doesn't mean they won't order it for you.
> 
> There are a few guys with X-Ray cars that have no on site spare parts that have no problems getting what they need. Just place an order, OR you can go direct with Horizon or Stormer Hobbies and pay more and pay shipping and sit and wait for your parts. It's up to you.



uhhhhhhhhhhhh do u feel special or something cause u placed a 200+ order, all he did was say that he hoped that the supplier would carry a varity of losi and associated parts, now tell me was that a big enough deal to say something about, and make yourself look stupid
:tongue: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I would like to remind everyone to try and keep it positive and constructive.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey all im doing is defending a friend well hes gone and cant do it for himself i hated to say what i did, ok but i think it was wrong, :thumbsup:


----------



## RedRum (Sep 6, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhh do u feel special or something cause u placed a 200+ order, all he did was say that he hoped that the supplier would carry a varity of losi and associated parts, now tell me was that a big enough deal to say something about, and make yourself look stupid
> :tongue: :thumbsup:




I don?t think badandy it trying to look special are anything just tried of the junk that is being posted and as for looking stupid your doing a good job at it all by your self .And as for sticking up for your friends I think I would let them answerer for them self I don?t think your doing them any GOOD .OH and one more thing wasn?t your nickname captain practice.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Phat Dakota said:


> Yes, it is, but there is an elevator for those not capable of climbing stairs, like Dave Waltion, Scotty or others with a lot of stuff.



Thats cool cause thats alot of stairs to carry all the crap I take along to race :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

no my nickname wasnt cap. practice, and im sticking up for my friend cause he is gone and i dont know when he will be able to get back on, also if im making myself look stupid for helping my friend then u just joined the club by helping bad andy


----------



## RedRum (Sep 6, 2004)

Cooter said:


> Thats cool cause thats alot of stairs to carry all the crap I take along to race :thumbsup:



Maybe you get all your kids to help carry your crap up the stairs .


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Mmmmmm Redrum. A Charles Manson reference?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

what did u make a special name to defend andy, or is it u andy defending your self to make it look like u have friends


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

RedRum said:


> Maybe you get all your kids to help carry your crap up the stairs .


Nah the elevator is easier my pit box is as big as my daughter I dont think she can carry it. LOL  :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I have always felt that the best part of our hobby are 
*the relationships* built on competition and *shared goals*.

Again, I would like to remind everyone to try and keep it positive and constructive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

I dont care if it is up stairs or down stairs its a place to race and some fun run by bunch good guys so can please stop all junk and get back to RC STUFF.

PS. if you dont like the place dont race there KInd of like if dont like what on the tv Change the channel.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow,

Lot happend since I was gone. I gotta say though David Washburn is right. All I said was that I hoped the track seller would sell Losi parts as well as associated parts. My reason for that is because they didn't last year. I am not stupid, I have recently ordered over $300 in parts including my truck in the last month and I know that I can get everything in a week. But Andy, think about it...........If a part was broken on a Losi truck and the guy didn't have it, you can't wait a week to get a part and go back in time to the race to fix your truck!


Shhhhheeeeeeeeesh!


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Jessie did you get the e mail I sent you.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*West Michigan RC Racing*

I have started a new thread "West Machigan RC Racing".
Please use this thread to find out infomation and comments on the new indoor and the Riders OnRoad track.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Are you asking that the guys who run the track start a hobby shop at the track. if so good luck the guy who did it last year rip a ton guys off and that not good for the hobby .But i know that when i race i try and have back up parts on hand .


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

If you guys are so worried about support parts why dont you bring them with you. After all you should have what you need when you go to the track.Being prepared and thinking ahead is part of racing.Granted you cant have everything but the parts that break often you should have with you.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

No crap,

but you don't always have a spare part to replace every part on your truck. And besides John mentiond having someone do it so don't point fingers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Dave Walton said:


> If you guys are so worried about support parts why dont you bring them with you. After all you should have what you need when you go to the track.Being prepared and thinking ahead is part of racing.Granted you cant have everything but the parts that break often you should have with you.


[AMEN


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

No fingers being pointed. If you are serious about racing you will have what you need when you go racing.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Dave Walton said:


> Jessie did you get the e mail I sent you.


no Dave i didnt get it ill pm you my new address.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

tonyw said:


> I have started a new thread "West Machigan RC Racing".
> Please use this thread to find out infomation and comments on the new indoor and the Riders OnRoad track.


Thanks Tony


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Dave Walton said:


> No fingers being pointed. If you are serious about racing you will have what you need when you go racing.


I have everything I need, but if you break an uncommon part to break, and no one has it in stock, YOUR SCREWED! By what your saying I my as well drop another $600 in MF2 kits as spares.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

RedRum said:


> Maybe you get all your kids to help carry your crap up the stairs .


I love people who hide behind a handle. It's apparent that you know Tim since you've made referance to his "kids". Bet you're not willing to let us know who you are, right?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> I love people who hide behind a handle. It's apparent that you know Tim since you've made referance to his "kids". Bet you're not willing to let us know who you are, right?


Exactly.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey dude not everyone has the money to buy parts in advance like us who cant find a job or are not old enough to get a job, and for us who dont have the money we can barly afford to race let alone buy 30 or so dollars in parts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Jessie I sent you a PM.


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

David Washburn said:


> hey dude not everyone has the money to buy parts in advance like us who cant find a job or are not old enough to get a job, and for us who dont have the money we can barly afford to race let alone buy 30 or so dollars in parts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So you want someone else to invest Thousands of dollars in parts so when you need a 5 dollar part you can get it. If you cant afford to have some spare parts maybe you need a new hobby.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Maybe you need to get a new hobby, because all newbies and veteran rookies that can't afford to get fancy stuff still need help by others. That is what the hobby is all about; HELPING OTHERS. I am only 14 and I have a MF2 in my room that I worked my but off for. Besides I did not ask for a person to sell parts, I was told that we were looking for someone to do it. And that person willing to do it would most likely make a profit. 

Oh, and about that hobby, how about ballet?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Dave Walton said:


> So you want someone else to invest Thousands of dollars in parts so when you need a 5 dollar part you can get it. If you cant afford to have some spare parts maybe you need a new hobby.


AMEN maybe your were not tell told but this hobby is NOT CHEAP :wave: 

Quote:
Originally Posted by RedRum
Maybe you get all your kids to help carry your crap up the stairs .
I love people who hide behind a handle. It's apparent that you know Tim since you've made referance to his "kids". Bet you're not willing to let us know who you are, right?

I agree with you john that just sucks hide behind a handle.
John do know anything about that.hehehehe jk


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

or maybe i dont, somone like william would be nice and who did he rip off i have heard nothing but good things.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Okay boys and girls..........

Let's all cut the crap and the dart throwing and get back to what Fred keeps saying.......... POSITIVE THINGS PERIOD!!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Maybe you need to get a new hobby, because all newbies and veteran rookies that can't afford to get fancy stuff still need help by others. That is what the hobby is all about; HELPING OTHERS. I am only 14 and I have a MF2 in my room that I worked my but off for. Besides I did not ask for a person to sell parts, I was told that we were looking for someone to do it. And that person willing to do it would most likely make a profit.
> 
> Oh, and about that hobby, how about ballet?



as roy would say 
AMEN :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Maybe you need to get a new hobby, because all newbies and veteran rookies that can't afford to get fancy stuff still need help by others. That is what the hobby is all about; HELPING OTHERS. I am only 14 and I have a MF2 in my room that I worked my but off for. Besides I did not ask for a person to sell parts, I was told that we were looking for someone to do it. And that person willing to do it would most likely make a profit.
> 
> Oh, and about that hobby, how about ballet?
> ?



Know that just wrong and rude.
   how about ballet?


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey John, where have all the cry babies come from.
They all want a place to race that is next door to their house and want parts delivered to them.
Next they will want you to drive for them.
Butch


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

come on dont get mad   :jest:


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Mr. Warner are you still having your meeting on Friday.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry about that but don't asume that I expect crap that I don't! I was told that we were looking for someone to carry spare parts. I didn't expect it to happen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Know there is know way i want John to drive for me I can crash just fine all by myself .Hahhahaha


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Jessie did you get my PM.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> or maybe i dont, somone like william would be nice and who did he rip off i have heard nothing but good things.


I give you four names just come over and talk too me at the track I will not say there name here.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dave Walton said:


> Mr. Warner are you still having your meeting on Friday.


Yes sir Mr. Walton. But I'm quite sure the location will be changed.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

and I give u pm


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Boy I haven't seen this much crying on here for a long time. :devil: 
What time are people going to the track on monday?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Yes sir Mr. Walton. But I'm quite sure the location will be changed.


Will we know by wendsday?

-Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Ted, I am thinking somewhere around 2:00, 3:00


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Dave Walton said:


> Jessie did you get my PM.


Yeah Dave I got it. Let me think about it and I'll get back to you Monday. Jesse


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

knapster said:


> Ted, I am thinking somewhere around 2:00, 3:00


I'll bring the generator for those of us who need it.


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

J FAST said:


> Yeah Dave I got it. Let me think about it and I'll get back to you Monday. Jesse


Ok I will stop out to the track to BS with everyone so if you are there you can let me know.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

wow what a great audince !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahaha :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

ric-o'-shea said:


> Know there is know way i want John to drive for me I can crash just fine all by myself .Hahhahaha


I bet I could do a better job of it!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dustin said:


> Will we know by wendsday?
> 
> -Thanks


Yep!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

John Warner said:


> I bet I could do a better job of it!!!!!!!



Well maybe hehehe


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Butch said:


> Hey John, where have all the cry babies come from.
> They all want a place to race that is next door to their house and want parts delivered to them.
> *Next they will want you to drive for them*.
> Butch


I personally think that would be fun!
(I've always wanted to be 100% sponsored! :freak:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Roy....... remember all the times when you and I would have our own version of RC demolition derby? I'd always laugh so hard I'd almost.... well, you remember don't you?? LoL!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

(I've always wanted to be 100% sponsored!)
I will sponser you john 100% will call the team cfp ( cant find parts)


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Hey Roy....... remember all the times when you and I would have our own version of RC demolition derby? I'd always laugh so hard I'd almost.... well, you remember don't you?? LoL!!


 well i remember a truck and car in that i think my truck LOSt.
 :tongue:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

While I'm at it, I thought I'd take this time to remind everyone of something........

R/C is not only racing, it's a family sport. I've always looked at it that way and always will. So.... let's all remember we're all family and not act like the McCoys and Hatfields!

Please??????


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Man you guys are crazy! I left for 3 hours or so.. I come back and there are like 4 new pages of BS.. I took the time to read through all tha crap expecting to read something worth reading.. Now I'm a little disapointed.. Maybe Tony's new thread will be better..


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

ric-o'-shea said:


> well i remember a truck and car in that i think my truck LOSt.
> :tongue:


That's because another word for tank is... Tamiya!!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

ric-o'-shea said:


> well i remember a truck and car in that i think my truck LOSt.
> :tongue:



Hah you prolly had yer T4 eh??? :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Blueskid said:


> Man you guys are crazy! I left for 3 hours or so.. I come back and there are like 4 new pages of BS.. I took the time to read through all tha crap expecting to read something worth reading.. Now I'm a little disapointed.. Maybe Tony's new thread will be better..


That'll teach ya to leave us won't it? And, yep hopefully, but I kinda doubt it.
(remember... it's still the same people)


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

John Warner said:


> That'll teach ya to leave us won't it? And, *yep it could be but I kinda doubt it*.



Haha, can't we all just get along?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Blueskid said:


> Haha, can't we all just get along?


One can only hope and pray.
Family, family..... family!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

John Warner said:


> John Warner
> Lifetime Member
> Join Date: Jan 2000
> Location: *Just doing it.... like usual!*
> Posts: 3,924



What exactly are you doin johnny boy? :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

[edited] Please read our TOS on proper usage of HobbyTalk. Thanks!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I followed suit........

*Great Lakers Racers Club Ver7.5* can be found at.......
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=848283#post848283
Yes, it's another new thread.




BluesKidder said:


> What exactly are you doin johnny boy?


And Mike, you spent the day inside a small compartment with me didn't you?
I figured you know by now!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

John Warner said:


> I followed suit........
> 
> *Great Lakers Racers Club Ver7.5* can be found at.......
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=848283#post848283
> ...


Oh dude, that's not even funny!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Blueskid said:


> Oh dude, that's not even funny!


Yeah, I don't remember you laughing now that I think about it.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Yeah, I don't remember you laughing now that I think about it.



Hey john , has anyone ever told you that yer a sick, dirty, old man?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Blueskid said:


> Hey john , has anyone ever told you that yer a sick, dirty, old man?


Yep, many times. And I appreciate all those compliments!!! :thumbsup: 
Thank You!!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok john I know yer online, get on AIM so I can talk to you!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Phat Dakota said:


> Yes, it is, but there is an elevator for those not capable of climbing stairs, like Dave Waltion, Scotty or others with a lot of stuff.





tonyw said:


> Marty made a statment Saturday that needs to be corrected. The elevator will be available to people that are not able to climb stairs, like Dave Walton.
> The elevator will not be available to anyone else.
> Sorry.


NOT trying to start trouble, just thought I'd copy tonys post over here.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Good, now that thats over with I'll open a Netural Zone thread just for RC related talk.


----------

